# pyramid tank



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

For along time learning all about aquatic tank from APC and ABV, i upload my tank to thank you for all member in APC and hope to get a lot of advises to revise this tank more better to celebrate Xmass and New Year Day...
Thanks for all.
Saigonese-Pyramid








general view








aquarium








7 of 'drunk mountains'








java moss 'jungle'








some 'fire' to balancing color...








and the violet fire...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Very unique scape, i love it, looks like real, what are the moss that you use on your tank


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi xcooperx,
thanks for your compliment.
I use a lot of Java moss for the 'jungle'
the sencond 'moss tree' from the left is Xmass moss
on top of the second 'mountain' is a small piece of Weeping moss
on the bottom of the sixth 'mountain' is a Peacock moss
...


----------



## d3tained (Sep 21, 2006)

Great tank!I love it!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

nice scape, nice rocks. Keep us updated as it fills in!


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome layout!
I really like the use of rocks.
I may suggest a background?
it seems as though you may be trying to keep this visible from both sides? if not a solid color background would really add contrast to this.

nice tank!


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

@d3tained: thanks
@hooha: i will update it before the Tet holiday- Lunar new year day. thank you.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

@Moo: Yes. I tried to keep this visible from both sides. But I think my tank need a fabric (movable) background for next update pics. Thanks


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW what a beautiful tank!!!! what size aquarium is it? Seems to be to be a perfect layout and tank for some big discus but I like your fish too.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

@davis.1841: My tank size: W2,2xD0,65xH0,65 m. I love my fish too. I'm so confused with discus fish. thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

and some more pics...








a 'bamboo' forest...by one kind of Blyxa...








Microsorum pteropus 'windelov'on top of the highest 'mountain'...








and a pinky local shrimp...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank looks great and the layout is truly unique. I love the rock mountains and your use of moss. Cool looking shrimp too.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

unique and attractive tank dude. I was planning to make similar moss trees, and seeing this tank excites me to see that it is possible. How long did it take the moss to grow into shapely trees like those?


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Very, very beautiful.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

@cs gardener: thank you very much for your compliments. i love my shrimp too. 
@Steven Chong: After water changes, oxygen bubles covered all the moss 'jungle' is the scence i like best. The Java moss 'Jungle' is 3 months age.
@Andy T: thank you very much. Please coming back when i update new pics. I'm thinking about modifying the background as suggested.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi all,
Please give me some idea for new concept of my tank...
Thank you.








the left view...








midle...








and right view.








this tree look like Riccia, but...i don't know where it from, how they growing...








peacock moss








x'mass moss








Narrow leaf java fence, anubias and fissidens








Microsorum pteropus 'windelov'...


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Get that out of there!!!! Its cladophora algae. If it gets to any of the mosses it will cause havoc on the tank.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

oh my God, lets i do it now...greatly appreciated, Mr. Ianiwane.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Ho^` cu?a ba.n de.p qua'!
Your tank is very beautiful!
I really like the mosses.



ianiwane said:


> Get that out of there!!!! Its cladophora algae. If it gets to any of the mosses it will cause havoc on the tank.


That looks more like sinking riccia. I can't really tell but the way it grows doesn't resemble clado. If it is sinking riccia then it won't cause many problems other than the little pieces of it that can break off....


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

Cám ơn bạn Huy đã khen
thanks, TTHNguyen.
the tree you mention above look like riccia, but i never seen the oxygen bubles on this tree...
The warning of Mr. Ianiwane today are making me panic...


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I like this layout very much :yo: very peaceful


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

One question off topic 
I see "Sony" reflex ...is that alpha100?

ps. Nice layout


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

@Bristles: thanks for your comment.
if you have any ideas to improve my aquarium, please makes it...i wan na change the background...


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

@Norbert Sabat: the 'Sony' reflect you seen is the flash of DSC-V3...
thanks for your compliment.


----------



## nature (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello APC !
Hi Pyramid !
That a great tank and and Peaceful landscapes !
Is conmom name stones in your tank :" wood stone " ?


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi nature.
thanks for your comment.
the stone i used in this tank, in Saigon call by 'fossil timber'
are you from ABV?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

THHNguyen said:


> Ho^` cu?a ba.n de.p qua'!
> Your tank is very beautiful!
> I really like the mosses.
> 
> That looks more like sinking riccia. I can't really tell but the way it grows doesn't resemble clado. If it is sinking riccia then it won't cause many problems other than the little pieces of it that can break off....


its for sure clado, not sinking riccia.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

how are you getting the vietnamese punctuations to show up here?

great looking tank!!! 

chuc mung nam muoi!


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi Ianiwane,
I throw it away already. Because i hate both them. (clado and riccia...)
I look foward to read your next comments... 
thank you very much.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi eklikewhoa,
We have a special soft ware to type Vietnamese punctuations...name Vietkey.
thank you for your compliment.
Happy New Year - Luckily in the year of Pig!
Let's i check Vietnamese punctuations below...
Chào eklikewhoa,
Bọn này xài 1 phần mềm đặc biệt để đánh dấu tiếng Việt...có tên là Vietkey.
Cám ơn bạn đã khích lệ.
Chúc Mừng Năm Mới- Năm Đinh Hợi may mắn!


----------



## Tankerblade (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice looking tank i love it, i wish i could have a tank that size but just dont have the room. I have something to suggest. I would recomend painting your backround a lite blue color. that would make it so much better. On my 29g tank I painted the back of the tank a blue color called "windjammer" it is an excellent blue that will go with your tank.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

dear Tankerlade,
Thank you for your comment. The dark blue background will make my tank more impression. 
I trying to keep this visible from both sides because my tank on revising preiod. The background will be install later.
Please let me know if you have any ideas for my tank concept.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

I found this moss on the wild. 
Please let me know how to plant it well. Thanks.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

How do you keep your moss so clean?


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi Bioch,
I'm just a moss amateur. I start to plant moss a 3 or 4 months only. In Saigon, you can find a lot of moss tank cleaner and nicer than mine...
So, I have some experiences as follows:
-My tank have a litle bit of Aquasoil (9kg/950 litre of water)
-Don't keep alot of fishes in aquatic tank ( 50 fish/ 950 litre of water)
-Water changes 30% every week.
thats all.
For the Pictures: I use Sony V3 and Nikon D50 take a lot of pics, delete 70-80% number of not nice pics and upload another once.
thank you and hope to see your next comments.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

pyramid said:


> hi Bioch,
> I'm just a moss amateur. I start to plant moss a 3 or 4 months only. In Saigon, you can find a lot of moss tank cleaner and nicer than mine...
> So, I have some experiences as follows:
> -My tank have a litle bit of Aquasoil (9kg/950 litre of water)
> ...


Mines like trap all the fish crap so it looks like a toilet at the bottom, and green on top.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

> Mines like trap all the fish crap so it looks like a toilet at the bottom, and green on top.


nice joke, Bioch. could you show me your tank?


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

pyramid said:


> nice joke, Bioch. could you show me your tank?


No joke, umm, I can't take pictures.  
It has grown a lot with more abundance of fish. The bottom is like brown.

My 45gal with C02 - Guppies.com


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi all,
i've got some fish and aquatic plant...but i don't know their name... help me...
















those fish can fly...








this fish eat snails...








this tree from Bangkok...








from Hanoi...








from US...








and from Singapore...


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW you are a very gifted photographer..awesome pics


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

elliot89: my friend took all pics. for me, i will let him know to thank for your compliment...


----------



## excaliborg (Sep 18, 2006)

Love your tank, out of the photos you posted, the first fish are Silver Hatchets, and the second looks like a dwarf puffer, not sure the names of your new plants unfortunately.

Further up your post, on the "Left view" how do you lay all the moss down to create a nice slope up to the rocks? also do you ever trim your moss? how?


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

What a lovely tank you have! Very unique style! I really like your rocks position.
How do you deal with ferts doses?

btw, Are most of your pics taking with the Nikon D50? If yes, what kind of lens are you using?


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi excaliborg,
thanks for your in formations.
I made the moss slope like that:
















i tie mosses on many pieces of flat/small rock, ceramic... and lay on the surface of substract, that's all...
the moss slope in my pics. was cutted 3 times... after cutted 3-4 weeks, they look more nicer...


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi qpixo,
i use ADA substract in rock areas and Aquabase of Ferka in another area, i didn't overlapped or mixed them.
my friend used many camera to took pics. in this topic for me...
december 19, 2006 he used Nikon D50, and the lens wide he used, sorry, i cannot remember, let i check and let you know...
december 28, 2006 he used Sony V3
today, 12: 30 he used Canon 350D, lens Tamron 17-50mm DI with flash 580EX
today, 10:39 pm he used Lumix of Panasonic...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

How about an update picture from far back instead of closeups? I'd like to see how the aquascape has changed. My comment at this point is, you really should have a background on your tank. Seeing the room through the back glass is distracting. I love the mountains!


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi Robert Hudson,
sorry, a haft (right) of tank 'under construction'.
Please follow-up my next up-date of full tank with background.
Thank you.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

What type of branches are you using in the tank to grow the moss on and how do you secure them in the tank?


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

i used pomelo dry branches after removed their skin.
i tie moss on pomelo breanches by thread and pitch wood branches to the substract, thats all.
some notes in pic. below:


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Great looking tank, pyramid.

That last fish is a red-eyed puffer. They can be pretty nippy, so be watchful. That second-to-last plant looks like an aquatic lichen.

Make sure and post an updated picture of your tank when you get done.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Your tank has given me inspiration. I think I want to change my tank up some now.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

> I think I want to change my tank up some now.


hi bijoon,
thanks for your compliment.
please let me know when you post your new tank...


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi chaadrak,
thanks for your fish and plant informations.
I will updat my tank soon.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Pyramid, your tank is absolutly beautiful! It must have been a lot of hard work but it has definatly paid off. My only advice would be to add some doors to the bottom of the tank. Seeing all the bottles distracts from the tank. 

Great job. I'll be watching your thread for updates.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't wait for the updated pictures!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks GREAT!!! I love the red-eyed Dwarf Puffer. I'd love to have a male Red-eye to go with my female blue-eye!

Your aquascapes are great!!! I hope to be as gifted some day as you!


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Eklikewhoa, I'm sorry. the renovation concept for my tank already finish, but fissidens growing so slow... I try to update soon.
Skelley and Muirner: Please follow-up the renovation concept of my tank.thank you very much.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful tank...... can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

hi pyramid, 

your tank is beautiful, reminds me of those mountains in vietnam--i forget the name, but you're extremely talented. thank you for sharing.

Kristen


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi Kristen,
the mountain you mention above is Father and Son mountain, Vietnamese name is Hòn Phụ tử, located in Hatien, the very nice city in the Southest of Vietnam.
I visited Hatien and Hòn phụ tử many times when i was a child. Its really nice.








Unforturnary, on August 6, 2007, the famous moutain have a serious damages, and the mountain name 'Father' broking down.








On this day, i dicided to changed the stones in my tank to remember Hòn Phụ Tử, my farvourist moutains in Vietnam.
Thank for your sharing also.
Pyramid- Long


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

sweeet tank man loving the moss jungle


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

some update...








front view









side view









close up...









close up...









close up...









and close up...


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it. Very nice color. Thanks


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Love the tank. I really like the moss with the rock, but I'm a huge fan of moss anyway.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome tank! It's worth for all time and hard work
btw, How much time do you spend to maintain this tank?
Me too, I'm a big fan of moss on rock


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

Orlando: i'm very happy to knew you love it. thanks
Deftones: almost mosses in my tank was found in Dalat, a highland of Vietnam. 
mini fissidens
















fissidens nobilis








I have some moss imported also:
Brazilian moss:
















mini Taiwan moss








peacock moss
















Aquaquang: I m cleaning the tank and change water for 2 hours/time, 1 time/ week.
maintain ferns and mosses for 2 months/time...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Friggin' AWESOME, Pyrimid! Nothing else I can say! Just simply friggin' awesome!!


----------



## happybob59 (Dec 4, 2007)

those are some really beautiful pictures


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

now that is some awesome moss!!!


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

you make me jealous ... nice tank man.


----------



## Larsen (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW I can't think of anything to say that hasn't allready been said!

I was gonna crit that you didn't have some sort of background on it, but you obviously fixed that, so nothing to crit!

Amazing layout, don't change it... well yet We all get tired of a layout some time!

I really like how you pressent your pictures, I too try to frame them like posters, yours look amazingly simple even tho they display intricate subjects!

rayer: 

Keep at it bro, amazing work!


----------

